# شريط - انا مطمن - للمرنم تامر العجمي - جديد جدا



## hanyelagamy88 (8 يناير 2009)

*سلام ونعمه رب المجد مع جميعكم 
كل سنه وانتو طيبين 
اجازة نص السنه واخيرا خلصت امتحاناتى 
جايبلكم النهاردة شريط جميل جدا 
كان موجود على المنتدى هنا ولكن لينكاته باظت 
وموجود على منتديات تانيه 
ولكن جودته  ضعيفة 
شريط انا مطمن  
تامر العجمى 
ترانيم الشريط 
1- انا مطمن 
2- انا بهتف
3- تعليق
4- احبك
5-ماليش غيرك
6-هل لخاطى
7- الفرحة 
8- الفضل ليك
9- تعليق
10-ميهمنيش
11- راجع وطنى 
12- انسان 
لتحميل الشريط من على سيرفر المنتدى 
اضغط هنا 
كليك يمين + save target as 
*​


----------



## SALVATION (8 يناير 2009)

*رد: exc....جديد جدا شريط.... انا مطمن.... للمرنم تامر العجمي*

_ميرسى كتييير تامر لتحبك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يناير 2009)

*رد: exc....جديد جدا شريط.... انا مطمن.... للمرنم تامر العجمي*

ميرررررررسى على الشريط 

جارى التحميل ...........

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ramy9000 (8 يناير 2009)

*رد: exc....جديد جدا شريط.... انا مطمن.... للمرنم تامر العجمي*

براجع متابعه اللينكات لانها مش شغالة 
مفيش غير اول ترنيمه بتاعت انا مطمن 
وشكل الشريط و المرنم جااامدين بجد
بس للاسف مش بيتحمل غير ترنيمة واحده 
شكرا​


----------



## hanyelagamy88 (9 يناير 2009)

*رد: exc....جديد جدا شريط.... انا مطمن.... للمرنم تامر العجمي*



ramy9000 قال:


> براجع متابعه اللينكات لانها مش شغالة
> مفيش غير اول ترنيمه بتاعت انا مطمن
> وشكل الشريط و المرنم جااامدين بجد
> بس للاسف مش بيتحمل غير ترنيمة واحده
> شكرا​




ترانيم الشريط كلها شغاله وانا اسه مجرب دلوئتي ديركت لاين 

حاول تاني الشريط يستاهل.................شكرا


----------



## النحال (9 يناير 2009)

*روعه روعه روعه ​*


----------



## nansameh (9 يناير 2009)

Thank you


----------



## druck (10 يناير 2009)

رب يباركك


----------



## cobcob (10 يناير 2009)

*شكرا هانى 
ننتظر المزيد​*


----------



## oesi no (30 يناير 2009)

*تامر العجمى انا مطمن  على سيرفر المنتدى*

*سلام ونعمه رب المجد مع جميعكم 
كل سنه وانتو طيبين 
اجازة نص السنه واخيرا خلصت امتحاناتى 
جايبلكم النهاردة شريط جميل جدا 
كان موجود على المنتدى هنا ولكن لينكاته باظت 
وموجود على منتديات تانيه 
ولكن جودته  ضعيفة 
شريط انا مطمن  
تامر العجمى 
ترانيم الشريط 
1- انا مطمن 
2- انا بهتف
3- تعليق
4- احبك
5-ماليش غيرك
6-هل لخاطى
7- الفرحة 
8- الفضل ليك
9- تعليق
10-ميهمنيش
11- راجع وطنى 
12- انسان 
لتحميل الشريط من على سيرفر المنتدى 
اضغط هنا 
كليك يمين + save target as 
*​


----------



## totty (1 فبراير 2009)

*رد: تامر العجمى انا مطمن  على سيرفر المنتدى*

*مبرووووووووك على الاجااااازه يا جووووو عقبال النتيجه الحلوه  بأذن ربنا

جارى التحميييييل

ميرسى ليك*​


----------



## المجدلية (1 فبراير 2009)

*رد: تامر العجمى انا مطمن  على سيرفر المنتدى*

شكرا كتير على الترانيم ... وبالنجاح ان شاء الله .. سلام المسيح


----------



## BeBo0o0o (4 فبراير 2009)

*حصريا...شريط انا مطمن.....ل تامر العجمى..رووووووووووووعه...CdQ 128 Kbpsالسى دى الاصلى*

شريط انا مطمن
ل تامر العــــــجمى​ 




*****



Quality : CdQ 128 Kbps 
Format : Mp3
Size : 40MB
*****


​ 

Track_1
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?znndnwyz02y


​ 
Track_1
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?lmutnwnnu20


​ 

Track_1
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ihrxnai1jom


​ 
Track_1
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?5nyq5mwwhih


​ 
Track_1
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mtznzmenomn


​ 
Track_1
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?kmmgy45inzy


​ 
Track_1
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zqzqjze2ymn


​ 
Track_1
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?cqtjynjijwj


​ 
Track_1
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?d24zmzzyhzz


​ 
Track_1
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dyndnnj3kdk


​ 
Track_1
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2zlmnm2cyjn


​ 
Track_1
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?omj1wyljduw


​ 
_ _​ 
بجد شريط تحفه ملووووش حل وصوتو جميل جدن جدن اسمعوه وقولولى ايه رايكو فيه​ 
+++
صلوا لاجل ضعفى
+++​ 
+++BeBo0o+++​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: حصريا...شريط انا مطمن.....ل تامر العجمى..رووووووووووووعه...CdQ 128 Kbpsالسى دى الاصلى*

*أحب أكون أول واحد يقولك متشكر وجاري التحميل ومرسي ليك كتيييييييييييييييييييير أوي
*​


----------



## بنت القديسين (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: حصريا...شريط انا مطمن.....ل تامر العجمى..رووووووووووووعه...CdQ 128 Kbpsالسى دى الاصلى*

شكرا جدااااااا والرب يبارك حياتك






------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cobcob (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: تامر العجمى انا مطمن  على سيرفر المنتدى*

*الموضوع مكرر
لذلك تم دمجه مع سابقه​*


----------



## بطرس يونان (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: تامر العجمى انا مطمن  على سيرفر المنتدى*

شكرا جدا على الشريط الرائع و الرب يباركواااااااااا


----------



## ponponayah (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: تامر العجمى انا مطمن  على سيرفر المنتدى*

ميرسى جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا
لان دى اكتر ترنمية انا بحبها فى حياتى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ايهاب2000 (19 يوليو 2010)

ترانيم من الواضح انها جميلة اتمنى سرعة التحميل


----------



## rina maro (28 يوليو 2010)

الشريط شكله كده جميل بس للاسف مش رادى يتحمل ................ مش بيتحمل:fun_oops::ab5:


----------

